# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  تمن نهائي UEFA Champions League 2014/2015 مع القنوات الناقلة

## mohamed73

تمن نهائي UEFA Champions League 2014/2015 مع القنوات الناقلة     Tuesday(Mardi) 17.02.2015 GMT+1   20:45 FC Shakhtar Donetsk -Bayern Munich
2+2
-Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -FTA/Biss  20:45 Paris Saint-Germain-Chelsea FC
ERI TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
ITV / UTV / STV
-Astra 28.2°E -10758 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10832 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10906 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10994 H 22000 -FTA
ITV HD / UTV HD / STV HD
-Astra 28.2°E -10832 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10936 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10994 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -11053 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -11068 V 23000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -11097 V 23000 -FTA
-Intelsat 27.5°W -11495 V 44100 -Biss

----------


## mohamed73

Tuesday(Mardi) 24.02.2015 GMT+1    20:45 Manchester City-Barcelona
ERI TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
ITV / UTV / STV
-Astra 28.2°E -10758 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10832 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10906 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10994 H 22000 -FTA
ITV HD / UTV HD / STV HD
-Astra 28.2°E -10832 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10936 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10994 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -11053 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -11068 V 23000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -11097 V 23000 -FTA
-Intelsat 27.5°W -11495 V 44100 -Biss

----------


## mohamed73

Wednesday (Mercredi) 25.02.2015 GMT+1  20:45 Bayer 04 Leverkusen -Atletico de Madrid 
ZDF
-Astra 19.2°E -11953 H 27500 -FTA
-HotBird 13°E -11054 H 27500 -FTA
ZDF HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11361 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)  20:45 Arsenal -  AS Monaco
TV Zimbo
-Eutelsat 10°E -10756 V 2480 -FTA
ERI TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss

----------


## mohamed73

Tuesday (Mardi)  10.03.2015 GMT+1 20:45 FC Porto - FC Basel
RTS Deux
-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)
SRF Zwei
-Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)
RSI La 2
-Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG)
RSI La 2 HD
-Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500- Via2.3(SSR/SRG)
RTS Deux HD
-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)
SRF Zwei HD
-Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)  20:45 Real Madrid -Schalke 04
ERI TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss

----------


## mohamed73

Wednesday (Mercredi) 11.03.2015  GMT+1 20:45 Bayern Munich -FC Shakhtar Donetsk
ZDF
-Astra 19.2°E -11953 H 27500 -FTA
-HotBird 13°E -11054 H 27500 -FTA
ZDF HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11361 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)  20:45 Chelsea FC -Paris Saint-Germain
TV Zimbo
-Eutelsat 10°E -10756 V 2480 -FTA
ERI TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
RTS1
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -11721 H 22000 -FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -12728 V 30000 -FTA (Africa)
-Eutelsat 16°E -10804 H 30000 -FTA (Africa)
-Intelsat 24.5°W -3653 R 3906 -FTA(C-Band)
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA

----------


## mohamed73

Tuesday (Mardi) 17.03.2015 GMT+1 20:45 AS Monaco -Arsenal
ERI TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
ITV / UTV / STV
-Astra 28.2°E -10758 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10832 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10906 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10994 H 22000 -FTA
ITV HD / UTV HD / STV HD
-Astra 28.2°E -10832 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10936 V 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -10994 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -11053 H 22000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -11068 V 23000 -FTA
-Astra 28.2°E -11097 V 23000 -FTA
-Intelsat 27.5°W -11495 V 44100 -Biss

----------


## mohamed73

Wednesday (Mercredi) 18.03.2015 GMT+1 20:45 FC Barcelona -Manchester City
TV Zimbo
-Eutelsat 10°E -10756 V 2480 -FTA
ERI TV2
-Arabsat 30.5°E -12606 V 2589 -Biss
RTS1
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -11721 H 22000 -FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E -12728 V 30000 -FTA (Africa)
-Eutelsat 16°E -10804 H 30000 -FTA (Africa)
-Intelsat 24.5°W -3653 R 3906 -FTA(C-Band)
ORTM
-Eutelsat 5°W-12690 V 30000-FTA
-Eutelsat 7°E-10721 H 22000 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA  20:45 BV Borussia Dortmund -Juventus
ZDF
-Astra 19.2°E -11953 H 27500 -FTA
-HotBird 13°E -11054 H 27500 -FTA
ZDF HD
-Astra 19.2°E -11361 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)

----------

